# Before And After Snowblower Restorations



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just finished this. 

before and after.

very low hour machine that new operator had accident with. looks worse before than it actually was. went completely thru it with new bearings, belts, etc. if any part looked at me sideways it was tossed and replaced with OEM. 

if you see the augers there is practically no wear on them. i did paint them with top of the line rust/corrosion resistant paint. I spare no expense or labor , that is no short cuts , when I rebuild a machine. sorry no pictures of augers at this time but they are practically new.

It's my way of relaxing. This machine only took a week. Most restores take me a month.( 2-3 hours a day )

maybe others can post their restores here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ariens 10M4 …..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is another one did last year. this one was very time consuming. bought the basket case for $65.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's mine's restoration recently completed…

Claude.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Its such a rewarding feeling restoring to better than new condition …


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> Its such a rewarding feeling restoring to better than new condition …


Yeah, I agree! :icon-cheers:

Claude.:icon_smile_approve:


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

toofastforyou said:


> Here's mine's restoration recently completed…
> 
> Claude.


if the lighthouse had been yellow I would think it was my old Stiga (rebranded muray)
One advice is to check the welds on the augers. They failed on mine and costs a fortune over here ($540 each)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

toofastforyou said:


> Here's mine's restoration recently completed…
> 
> Claude.


very nice. looks brand new.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/...W45P5b4rf0810a44b1a81331.jpg.html?sort=3&o=88

https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/carlb2323/media/Cub Cadet 865314/IMG_1556.jpg.html?sort=3&o=53

https://s1203.photobucket.com/user/...il_IMG_20191127_131319768.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

You guys are amazing. My idea of a resto is a quart of oil, spark plug, and a can of cheap spray paint.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

top of the line rust/corrosion resistant paint?????


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

KennyW in CT said:


> top of the line rust/corrosion resistant paint?????


If you're askin' me, nope whatever I have laying around or is on sale, just like the oil.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

"CarlB", beautiful job!!  … and beautiful '69 Camaro too!! :thumbsup:

Claude. :wink:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

"tdipaul", great job looks new!! :thumbsup:

Claude. :icon_smile_tongue:

P.S: I think it's the details like using the correct factory color and also applying some new decals which makes the restoration job stand out… :icon-bow:


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Very impressive work!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

What do you guys do for painting? Rattle cans or something like a HVLP or whatever paint gun?


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

notabiker said:


> What do you guys do for painting? Rattle cans or something like a HVLP or whatever paint gun?


Neither… POWDERCOAT. k:

Claude.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have the money, you would probably send it out to be powder coated, and maybe send out the handlebars and rims to be chromed.

After dismantling it, I just clean it up good, as prep is the most important part, and give it a good primer, then a coat of gloss paint. I think my next restore, I may try an additional coat of Clearcoat. All this using rattle cans, as long as you know how to properly use a rattle can, as many do not.

Actually, my next restore is going to be a 10M6, which has the chrome handlebars, … I was going to clean them up, but I think I am going to look into re-chroming them, along with chroming the rims …  I saw how nice the chrome rims looked on that green show machine for the advertising of the guys shop awhile back.

BTW, Nice job tdipaul … looks great ….


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> If you have the money, you would probably send it out to be powder coated, and maybe send out the handlebars and rims to be chromed.


Mmmm… I haven't thought about chroming the handlebars and rims!!…Naaah… :hellno: You shouldn't have talked about that…now I have that idea running around in my head!… :smiley-whacky017:

Claude.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL … Look how nice chrome is …


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> LOL … Look how nice chrome is …


I know, I know… Don't "rub it in"!! I'm the one who started a thread and posted that picture a few weeks ago! :icon-bow: Love that chrome chute too!! :tongue4:

Claude.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

oneacer said:


> LOL … Look how nice chrome is …


Oh yeah, the old saying, "Chrome don't get you home"!!!!
Sure looks schweet!!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

tdipaul said:


>


Very nice, Paul. I'm buttoning up a Hemi Predator install on a 524 myself, but it will remain in "unrestored" condition.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is a 1132 i did. will have to come back with some pictures


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is a recent one. sold easily. not the original before pic but pretty close.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

That yellow looks cool, I like the black one with red trim too.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Bonus with chrome is the snow is less likely to stick.. Hmmn chrome the inside of the snow chute... I wouldn't chrome anything that doesn't normally come chromed as the reflection on a sunny snow day would be killer!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

71Dragtruck said:


> That yellow looks cool, I like the black one with red trim too.


In this case it really was not much of a restore. just taking apart and reassembling after parts had been powder coated and painted. The original HS828 was in pretty good shape to begin with.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> In this case it really was not much of a restore. just taking apart and reassembling after parts had been powder coated and painted. The original HS828 was in pretty good shape to begin with.




That's the one, I like that, still lot's of work and attention to detail, wish my blower would have came that color from the factory.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

71Dragtruck said:


> That's the one, I like that, still lot's of work and attention to detail, wish my blower would have came that color from the factory.


i have a lot of time on my hands. Now I'm building an Oakland Raiders silver and black Honda. it's fun.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> i have a lot of time on my hands. Now I'm building an Oakland Raiders silver and black Honda. it's fun.


Can't wait to see it, you need to create a huge amount of drama around your work and then maybe Discovery will give you a show on TV building theme snow blowers for the rich and not so famous LOL.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

71Dragtruck said:


> Can't wait to see it, you need to create a huge amount of drama around your work and then maybe Discovery will give you a show on TV building theme snow blowers for the rich and not so famous LOL.


here's the Oakland Raider Honda in progress. should be done in a couple days.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

That looks good!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

First and goal at the Raider 1 yard line!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

1999 Toro Powershift 824


New impeller bearing
Re-painting
Transmission maintenance
Engine maintenance

Etc.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tpen,

Paint those rims and it will really pop …..


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Toro 3521 Restoration


Engine upgrade to 179 cc (5.5 hp)
New impeller bearing
Repainting


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Ariens 824


This machine was in pretty good cosmetic shape, but ran like poo.


New carburetor
New muffler
New impeller bearing
Re-painting


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tpen,

Is that what they call the holy grail chute?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That one may work just as well as the grail chute, but it's not the grail chute. The grail chute is from a larger 924 series (like the ST1236) that has the ringed teeth base so that it works with other 924s and even 10000 series snowblowers.

I'm stealing this pic from @cranman's rat rod build thread:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's an older restoration of a 10ML that I did about 4.5 years ago:



















I ended up swapping the engine, the bucket, added a differential-equipped axle, and better tires. I would have kept it, but we got walloped by snow as soon as I completed the job and it sold for the right price.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

db130 said:


> That one may work just as well as the grail chute, but it's not the grail chute. The grail chute is from a larger 924 series (like the ST1236) that has the ringed teeth base so that it works with other 924s and even 10000 series snowblowers.
> 
> I'm stealing this pic from @cranman's rat rod build thread:


looks like a good restore candidate


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I wonder if cranman still has that unit?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

...

Not a blower but this 1978 S16H is still an Ariens snow remover...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I wonder if cranman still has that unit?


Still got...was going to paint it ...but time got away from me this year. I'm hoping for Snowmaggedon to try it out. I still got "old faithful" St 824 with the Chondra, impeller mod, and Holy Grail chute, and my 73 10000 series with the 208 cc and impeller kit and medium chute to take up the slack for lesser storms LOL.....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tdipaul,

That sure would qualify for snow removal, … very nice indeed ..


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

This reminds me of those 2am informercials on weight loss...go from goodyear blimp to petite model in 30 days or less...:devil:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Toro 521


(I think this is my last one . . . for a while :wink2: )


1988 (ish) Toro 521


Re-powered w/ 212cc Hemi Predator
New Impeller Bearing
Re-painted
Caster wheels on the bucket



Original machine . . . 












Engine swap . . .












Painting . . .











All done . . . 












This thing is a beast for its size. 7 hp on a 21" machine puts it in an 'SHO' category.


I set the max RPM to around 4,000 since the Predators seem to be able to take it . . . and the cost of failure is a mere $100 :grin:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tpen,

It is certainly addictive, isn't it ….


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

after and before. i cant find the before but it is kinda like this but a 828 and more faded.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Before/after 1987 Ariens ST824


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dusty said:


> Before/after 1987 Ariens ST824


nice work.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I wish I took more before pictures. picture this left outside for 10 years and not running.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The snowblower wisperor.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no before pics. very weather worn 828 . however the augers and other parts were surprisingly good. engine strong. hydro strong. did have to rebuild right side tranny. thats why the guy sold it. the shop quoted him about $800 -1100 for that with a full service so he just bought a new HSS928. The gearbox rebuild with labor is about $425-500 depending on parts needed . The full service is about $125-250 or more depending on parts and labor . 

This machine did need a new impeller bearing and belt , side auger bearings , a new throttle cable , and just a few odds and ends. Actually not bad for a 30 year old machine. ( gear knob was with the first year 828 in 1991 ) 

I'm gonna blow this up to a 8X10 and show him this. Maybe he'll wanna buy it back.


----------

